# Why lie to pax about how great Uber is?



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I've read advice in these forums about lying to pax and telling them UBER IS AWESUM to give yourself better odds of a 5 star rating, but I don't think you have to do that. I had a fare tonight and they asked me about the uber experience, I mentioned "it doesn't pay as well as I thought it would going into it, around $14 an hour after uber's cut and gas expense". They said something like "I think you're the first driver who's been honest about it". Why lie?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Because most people are cowards (too scared to say the truth even when it would benefit them) and really care about their dumb 5 stars, which they shouldn't but do probably because of repressed mommy & daddy issues re: approval. Does that answer your question?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Some of my passengers complained to uber about the responses I gave when I was asked "so how do you like driving for uber?"
I never swore, or got carried awaynlike I do on here, in fact I would say I was unusually restrained in my answers.
still, they complained that I took away from their uber experience. If you dont want heat from your local uber chapter, its best just to lie.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The UBER Secret Police are everywhere.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I straight up tell passengers there are issues with Uber, and this is just a weekend job for me. They ask me about the rating system- I tell them it's flawed and Uber is known to razz drivers that fall below a 4.6, etc. Passengers have told me it's nice to know that and I actually tell them 5 stars are important unless you've had a rude driver or the car was uncomfortable- we don't get any feedback as to what our passengers are saying. Yes, I speak the truth and have also been asked about whether they should think about driving for Uber. I tell them, the wear and tear on your car, and the very low fares in Phoenix make it hard to make good money. You have to work late and get some surge pricing to make decent money. They appreciate my honesty, believe me. I have given passengers lots of honest and useful info on Uber and ratings, etc. I literally get asked by almost every customer how I like Uber... I don't hold anything back. I guess I'm not too concerned about getting deactivated either, it would be a big blessing in disguise.



Roogy said:


> I've read advice in these forums about lying to pax and telling them UBER IS AWESUM to give yourself better odds of a 5 star rating, but I don't think you have to do that. I had a fare tonight and they asked me about the uber experience, I mentioned "it doesn't pay as well as I thought it would going into it, around $14 an hour after uber's cut and gas expense". They said something like "I think you're the first driver who's been honest about it". Why lie?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

When a rider asks me any questions on what I do - I just tell them I like driving, they always ask which company is better, and I say neither - they are almost all the same. I try not to go into detail, because generally riders are looking for "drama" or whatever - general human nature right? Some pax have a strong opinion that they either like x company or hate x company. I don't lie or pull any punches. I tell them what I make, and that I work only part time. They ask if it's worth it, and I tell them, it's worth it for me, for now - which is again the truth.

Most of the questions lately have been around the radio spot that says drivers can earn a guaranteed 5 grand a month. I tell the riders the truth - it's almost impossible - you would have better luck running slots at the casino.

Really what I found is that most Sidecar riders are really pissed at either Uber or Lyft (mostly Uber). I then let the rider vent for the next whatever minutes.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I tell them, the wear and tear on your car, and the very low fares in Phoenix make it hard to make good money. You have to work late and get some surge pricing to make decent money.


Honestly thought Phoenix was one of the better markets in that regard


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not aware of many circumstances where it's appropriate, when asked, "Do you like your job?" to reply, "No, it sucks, and here are all the reasons why..."

The question itself is inappropriate, so the goal should be to politely deflect it. My canned response is typically, "When it works, it works well..." and leave it at that.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I say it used to be better...and if they want me to elaborate I do proceed but without talking trash. They get the picture.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tell it the way you see it. 
Be polite and don't vent, if you don't like driving for Uber. 
If you like driving for Uber, don't be effusive in your praise.
Fair and Balanced.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I tell my pax the truth, that Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass, and that the gig used to be good, but not anymore with them cutting my earnings by 33% , pax love it, always get a 5* rating, I tell it like it is, never sugar coat it. And no candy or water served, I am a taxi service not a 7 eleven.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I just tell them that I'll never get rich doing it. There's no upward mobility being a driver. But I counter that with how it's really a perfect second job. I can do it whenever I want, or not do it all if I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I tell them it is ok for a part time job as long as I get longer rides. And when asked about my rating..my answer is "I dont care about my rating because I know i know i do my job well!"


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I tell them that uber pays for gas, insurance, bottled water, phone data, car washes and parking tickets.
The 20% tip that's included is paying for lunch specials in Sugarfish and Mastro's.

I can also use my 5 stars for vacations in world class 5 star exotic resorts.

The only complain I have about my uber employment is that I don't know who my immediate supervisor is to thank that person for being so partnerly to us, uber Partnerers.

When they ask what's Parnerer,
I explain that it's a disposable piece of human shaped rug you use to spit on and wipe your feet off.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I tell my pax the truth, that Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass, and that the gig used to be good, but not anymore with them cutting my earnings by 33% , pax love it, always get a 5* rating, I tell it like it is, never sugar coat it. And no candy or water served, I am a taxi service not a 7 eleven.


You don't go far with your 5 stars.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I've read advice in these forums about lying to pax and telling them UBER IS AWESUM to give yourself better odds of a 5 star rating, but I don't think you have to do that. I had a fare tonight and they asked me about the uber experience, I mentioned "it doesn't pay as well as I thought it would going into it, around $14 an hour after uber's cut and gas expense". They said something like "I think you're the first driver who's been honest about it". Why lie?


Coz the person you are driving might be an uber employee. You'll be deactivated before you get home. Even though the hand that feeds you is just serving kibble, there will be no more kibble.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm.....kibble


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

They ask how you like the job because they envision it as being a piece of cake, because it is. I tell them I love it, and that I only dislike the slow periods and the trips that go from one certain area of Cleveland to another, because that trip involves some seriously rough roads.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't think of any instance when it's a good idea to complain about your job to a customer.

Anyway, I'm fairly honest, if a little bit kind about it. I tell them I like the flexibility, and it's just a little bit of extra income to help out my family so it works for me, but I would not recommend it as a full-time job.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Why?

Because that is part of being Uber. ***** here, not to the paying pax.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> Some of my passengers complained to uber about the responses I gave when I was asked "so how do you like driving for uber?"
> I never swore, or got carried awaynlike I do on here, in fact I would say I was unusually restrained in my answers.
> still, they complained that I took away from their uber experience. If you dont want heat from your local uber chapter, its best just to lie.


Is ok to lie to someone else onece in a while but is really deceptional when you lie to ourself 
Specially when we areaware of the terrible damage that we are leaving behind to the taxi industry comparing with the benefits that we really are optaining
One thing is to be a lier to ourself 
And other is to be a cinic to ourself


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell them the truth. You´re spending money and time to transport unknowned people for nothing. Uber needs cash for their investors.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I tell them just like any other job, it has good and bad things but overall it is positive for me and the good things outweigh the bad ones. That's why I do it. i try to make a supplemental income of $1k a month and so far I am meeting my objectives. So I will continue doing it hoping I have even better track record for when Uber hopefully adds tipping as an option and raises rates a bit to make it even better.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

sometimes lying can be benefical.... like telling the passenger that uber doesn't allow tips thru the app because they're care deeply about the drivers enough, that we should be tipped in cash.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Tipping is NOT a town in China. Tell this your customers.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I've read advice in these forums about lying to pax and telling them UBER IS AWESUM to give yourself better odds of a 5 star rating, but I don't think you have to do that. I had a fare tonight and they asked me about the uber experience, I mentioned "it doesn't pay as well as I thought it would going into it, around $14 an hour after uber's cut and gas expense". They said something like "I think you're the first driver who's been honest about it". Why lie?


First, let me say that I've always been honest with my pax about how I feel about Uber. If the ride is long enough, I also told them the reasons why, ratings, compensation, tip policy, vehicle wear and tear. I have found that your ratings do suffer, and they do complain. I have even had pax argue with me, some stupid ***** tried to argue that the wear and tear would happen anyway. In short, your average Uber pax is stupid and small minded, and just like the religious, will cling to their view of the world (and Uber) even in the face of extreme evidence to the contrary. So, if you care about your ratings, lie, lie, lie and you may even get a tip for being a good boy. If you don't give a shit about Uber or their stupid ratings system, let 'er rip!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Is ok to lie to someone else onece in a while but is really deceptional when you lie to ourself
> Specially when we areaware of the terrible damage that we are leaving behind to the taxi industry comparing with the benefits that we really are optaining
> One thing is to be a lier to ourself
> And other is to be a cinic to ourself


dear paco gracia, I am an ex uber driver, it was in fact the lies and bullshit coming from the top down that made me quit.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Perhaps a response of, "Not all Uber days are Super Uber, but this one is since YOU got in my car." Maybe project a little positive BS to see if they were fishing or not?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> First, let me say that I've always been honest with my pax about how I feel about Uber. If the ride is long enough, I also told them the reasons why, ratings, compensation, tip policy, vehicle wear and tear. I have found that your ratings do suffer, and they do complain. I have even had pax argue with me, some stupid ***** tried to argue that the wear and tear would happen anyway. In short, your average Uber pax is stupid and small minded, and just like the religious, will cling to their view of the world (and Uber) even in the face of extreme evidence to the contrary. So, if you care about your ratings, lie, lie, lie and you may even get a tip for being a good boy. If you don't give a shit about Uber or their stupid ratings system, let 'er rip!


I never lie to the pax, I am a straight shooter, and people always tip me, heck I once drove a CSR to the uber office "have actually driven quite a few of them" , the subject came up in regards to the rate cuts, I pretty much gave her a piece of my mind, she had no issues with it, got a 5* rating. I am not their employee, I am am independent contractor, I am also not their partner, if I was I would have a say in day to day operations. For the ones doing it in states with your personal cars part time it's a different story, try doing this part time in nyc with all the costs associated with it, then go tell the pax how grateful you are for lugging them around for a $8 gross fare. Also when you guys get in a wreck, call your personal auto insurance company and see what they might tell you, hope you have enough $ for a good attorney.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I never lie to the pax, I am a straight shooter, and people always tip me, heck I once drove a CSR to the uber office "have actually driven quite a few of them" , the subject came up in regards to the rate cuts, I pretty much gave her a piece of my mind, she had no issues with it, got a 5* rating. I am not their employee, I am am independent contractor, I am also not their partner, if I was I would have a say in day to day operations. For the ones doing it in states with your personal cars part time it's a different story, try doing this part time in nyc with all the costs associated with it, then go tell the pax how grateful you are for lugging them around for a $8 gross fare. Also when you guys get in a wreck, call your personal auto insurance company and see what they might tell you, hope you have enough $ for a good attorney.


Enjoy your $8 fares, those min. fares there are higher than the average fare for the rest of the country.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Enjoy your $8 fares, those min. fares there are higher than the average fare for the rest of the country.


Because the rest of the country does not have to get a FHV license, commercial taxi insurance, commercial taxi registration, FHV TLC license plates "not regular plates that you get at the DMV for your personal car" , fingerprint and background checks by the TLC, annual drug tests, 4 car inspections a year, and no one else can drive the car besides you, and someone else with a FHV license, also we pay 20% to Uber, 9% sales tax on the fair, and 2% black car fund, total of 31% before you take any car expenses into account "gas, insurance, car payments, depreciation, maintenance" .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because the rest of the country does not have to get a FHV license, commercial taxi insurance, commercial taxi registration, annual drug tests, 4 car inspections a year, and no one else can drive the car besides you and someone else with a FHV license, which you then have to add to your commercial auto policy.


Again, enjoy the rates while they last, it won't be very long!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I've read advice in these forums about lying to pax and telling them UBER IS AWESUM to give yourself better odds of a 5 star rating, but I don't think you have to do that. I had a fare tonight and they asked me about the uber experience, I mentioned "it doesn't pay as well as I thought it would going into it, around $14 an hour after uber's cut and gas expense". They said something like "I think you're the first driver who's been honest about it". Why lie?


I think Uber gets away with as much as they do because of drivers like you who have zero concept of how much money they are actually making.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Again, enjoy the rates while they last, it won't be very long!


Enjoy what rates, these rates are dirt cheap for nyc. People who don't operate any business in nyc have no clue in regards to economics, heck 80% of the posters here have no clue about business economics.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> dear paco gracia, I am an ex uber driver, it was in fact the lies and bullshit coming from the top down that made me quit.


Last night i drove 2 pax from dt phoenix to the south of chandler to end up with 36dlls minus 20%; this fare in my former cab was easily 80 dlls plus tip. In total last night i did 11 fares to end up with 183 dlls minus 20% from 7pm to 330am
Sincerely i believe tonight is going to be my last one with this stupid app and goback to the taxi cab
If i dont make money at least im convinced that i would retain my dignity and the respect to myself


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Enjoy what rates, these rates are dirt cheap for nyc. People who don't operate any business in nyc have no clue in regards to economics, heck 80% of the posters here have no clue about business economics.


It didn't stop uber from dropping the rates in Chicago to $1.70 minimums with $0.90/mile. Your post implies that you believe that uber cares for its drivers. Hilarious coming from a driver in a city where uber forced it's black car drivers to do uber X overnight with an email decree.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> It didn't stop uber from dropping the rates in Chicago to $1.70 minimums with $0.90/mile. Your post implies that you believe that uber cares for its drivers. Hilarious coming from a driver in a city where uber forced it's black car drivers to do uber X overnight with an email decree.


In what shape or form does my post imply that Uber cares about it's drivers, I suggest it's time to get off the sauce.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In what shape or form does my post imply that Uber cares about it's drivers, I suggest it's time to get off the sauce.


The part that you were talking about your expenses as a driver. My point is that Uber doesn't care what your expenses are, that is why you see such low rates everywhere else and also why they forced black car drivers, whose vehicles are necessarily higher cost than X vehicles; to drive X. Your argument is probably going to be that drivers will quit, that's fine with Uber, they quit all over the nation when rates drop. What Uber does to retain drivers is offer incentives and trap them into the work by leasing them vehicles through Santander at huge markups and interest rates. Another reality check: cab rates in NYC are lower than Uber X rates, so your expense argument holds absolutely no water because a cabbie has the same expenses, maybe even higher, depending on what their weekly lease rate is. https://www.uber.com/cities/new-york
http://nyc.taxiwiz.com/fare.php?lang=en

So, I say again, for the 3rd time, enjoy the high rates while they last. And might I also add that it is YOU who needs to lay off the sauce.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

My younger sister and her friend are big UBER users- my younger sister is a social butterfly, goes out a lot so for those of you that work in Scottsdale, you've probably picked her up. I filled them in on stuff I don't like about UBER-low fares and less frequent surge pricing is making it harder to make money, flawed rating system, wear and tear on my car, etc. Her friend commented she rates 4 stars to the good drivers. To her, a 5 star rating is for an uber town car or UBER SUV. She said its not very realistic to expect UBERx drivers to get 5 stars but now that I filled her in on how UBER can deactivate drivers for averaging 4.6 or lower, she said she'd rate 5 stars if the driver was nice, etc. She didn't have any idea that UBER razzes drivers for 'low' ratings. She also commented that 4 stars seems fairly good and she thinks its unrealistic to expect drivers to get 5 stars all of the time. So educated some more people on the importance of giving 5 stars unless the drivers was rude, got lost, car was dirty, stuff like that.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I give passengers a card with this website on it so they can see how much contempt drivers have for them.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I give passengers a card with this website on it so they can see how much contempt drivers have for them.


Most of the contempt is for Uber, not the passengers.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Most of the contempt is for Uber, not the passengers.


Uhhhh, its actually pretty equal between them. Uber definitely encourages pax to be jerks by not tipping, calling before ready, and being cheap assholes, but the pax are the ones whose direct actions annoy us on a daily basis.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Most of the contempt is for Uber, not the passengers.


RideshareGuru nailed it - Some riders come here and sign up to ask questions only to get keyboard ****ed by some drivers here. Other drivers are really helpful and hopefully make it so that riders don't hate the world.



RideshareGuru said:


> Uhhhh, its actually pretty equal between them. Uber definitely encourages pax to be jerks by not tipping, calling before ready, and being cheap assholes, but the pax are the ones whose direct actions annoy us on a daily basis.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Uhhhh, its actually pretty equal between them. Uber definitely encourages pax to be jerks by not tipping, calling before ready, and being cheap assholes, but the pax are the ones whose direct actions annoy us on a daily basis.


Okay okay, maybe what I should have said is most of the contempt toward passengers is the result of poor policies and management of Uber. Which to me, is comtempt of Uber.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Okay okay, maybe what I should have said is most of the contempt toward passengers is the result of poor policies and management of Uber. Which to me, is comtempt of Uber.


If you believe that people are just puppets responding to a puppetmaster, then your view is correct, if you believe that people can and should think for themselves, then no. I am in the latter camp. I get good passengers, I get horrible passengers. I see that there are basically 3 groups: Group1) those who were assholes before Uber (the cheapskates attracted by the low fares generally), Group 2) those that are genuinely good/nice people (people who don't gripe about the surge that they agreed to and tip their drivers because it is the right thing to do and aren't jerks during the ride), and Group 3) those that follow the crowd (these people tip at restaurants and tip cabbies, but not Uber drivers because they were told they don't have to). Uber only directly affects group 3. However, when Uber drops prices, they change the mix because more people from group 1 start riding. So, I don't blame Uber for Group 1's actions, I blame the people in group 1, I blame Uber for turning their service into a haven for group 1 people, who were assholes to begin with. I do blame Uber for the statements that they make to influence group 3, but I recognize that these people make their own decisions at the end of the day and have contempt for them for being sheep. I like the group 2 people.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Most of the contempt is for Uber, not the passengers.


You might want to look into that a little deeper. The silly shit people say the do and suggest being done to passengers on here makes you think twice about wanting them to represent your company.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You might want to look into that a little deeper. The silly shit people say the do and suggest being done to passengers on here makes you think twice about wanting them to represent your company.


Poor pay makes drivers do and say things a well paid driver would not do.

Travis lied to drivers, there will be fallout.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Guru and SF have been over served too much Kool Aid.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Poor pay makes drivers do and say things a well paid driver would not do.
> 
> Travis lied to drivers, there will be fallout.


So you really believe that?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Guru and SF have been over served too much Kool Aid.


Well of course. I mean what else could it be? Everyone know you and you alone are the barometer of how everyone should feel, think, and act.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Well of course. I mean what else could it be? Everyone know you and you alone are the barometer of how everyone should feel, think, and act.


So, i drink kool aid because i believe people doing things like puking in my car, expecting me to wait for them for 10 minutes without compensation, low rating me for surge pricing that i do not control and that they agreed to, people who believe they own my car during their $4 ride, or people who ask things like, "so do you also have a real job? " are assholes and will be no matter what uber does or says? Not you who proclaims that uber controls human behaviors? I am no fan of uber, but i am also not a fan of at least 50% of their riders, and that would be my take on them independent of uber. You can make excuses for them all you like, but at the end of the day, they're shitting on you.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, i drink kool aid because i believe people doing things like puking in my car, expecting me to wait for them for 10 minutes without compensation, low rating me for surge pricing that i do not control and that they agreed to, people who believe they own my car during their $4 ride, or people who ask things like, "so do you also have a real job? " are assholes and will be no matter what uber does or says? Not you who proclaims that uber controls human behaviors? I am no fan of uber, but i am also not a fan of at least 50% of their riders, and that would be my take on them independent of uber. You can make excuses for them all you like, but at the end of the day, they're shitting on you.


"Puking in my car": you choose to drive bar hours, what do you expect?
"Expecting me to wait 10 minutes without compensation": bad uber policy
"Low rating for surge pricing". Two bad Uber Policys. (The rating system and price gouging)
"Do you have a real job?" why is this being an asshole?
"$4 ride" Bad Uber policy

It pretty much looks like Uber policy is the source of your angst, but you can blame the pax if you want to.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> "Puking in my car": you choose to drive bar hours, what do you expect?
> "Expecting me to wait 10 minutes without compensation": bad uber policy
> "Low rating for surge pricing". Two bad Uber Policys. (The rating system and price gouging)
> "Do you have a real job?" why is this being an asshole?
> ...


1st, puking in my vehicle is completely on the pax. If they can't handle their alcohol, that is their problem, not mine. The waiting 10 minutes thing is not an uber policy, I can cancel and get paid after 5 mins., surge is not price gouging at 2x or below, and especially with uber, pax have to go through 3 additional screens to get a ride during surge, therefore they know it's coming and the driver has no fault in that, asking if i have a "real job" is demeaning, would you ask that of a cabbie or a waiter? Lastly, i don't care how much the fare is, it's my car, i make the rules and things like putting your feet on my center console or out the window or trying to have sex in my back seat are not allowed and has nothing to do with any uber policy. My god man, do you believe that people getting drunk is the government's fault for lifting prohibition? Do you not believe in individual responsibility at all?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Not your problem? When you turn your personal vehicle into a commercial taxi and then choose to make money by driving drunks around things are going to happen. That is on you. You are NOT "ridesharing". You are not being a good samaritan. You are not sharing anything. And mostly, you are not making the rules, Uber does. Get over yourself.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Not your problem? When you turn your personal vehicle into a commercial taxi and then choose to make money by driving drunks around things are going to happen. That is on you. You are NOT "ridesharing". You are not being a good samaritan. You are not sharing anything. And mostly, you are not making the rules, Uber does. Get over yourself.


I never said I didn't take certain precautions, such as neoprene seat covers, weathertech floormats and puke bags, but just because you drive someone around doesn't mean you should expect them to puke. I have had someone ask me to pull over so that he could puke outside, perfectly ok with me. I had another on Halloween puke into her costume hat, didn't spill any, I'm ok with that too. But you give me a mess to clean up, and yeah, I'm pissed! I never said anything about being a good samaritan, I do this for money. And yes, in my vehicle, I do make the ****ing rules, I have kicked people out of my car for violation of these rules, one at gunpoint, one with police assistance. I notice you have no argument for any of my other positions. Honestly, would you not do anything if someone tried having sex in your car? Uber has no policy prohibiting it and they are paying you. How about piling in 5 people and demanding you drive, not getting out (until forced at gunpoint that is)? How about badmouthing you because they passed out without giving you an address and you called the cops because you couldn't revive her? How about leaving trash in your vehicle? Turning your radio volume up distractingly loud? My point being that yes, as the owner of your vehicle, you have the final say as to what goes on inside of it. Uber is not responsible for these behaviors, the individuals are.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

It 


RideshareGuru said:


> I never said I didn't take certain precautions, such as neoprene seat covers, weathertech floormats and puke bags, but just because you drive someone around doesn't mean you should expect them to puke. I have had someone ask me to pull over so that he could puke outside, perfectly ok with me. I had another on Halloween puke into her costume hat, didn't spill any, I'm ok with that too. But you give me a mess to clean up, and yeah, I'm pissed! I never said anything about being a good samaritan, I do this for money. And yes, in my vehicle, I do make the ****ing rules, I have kicked people out of my car for violation of these rules, one at gunpoint, one with police assistance. I notice you have no argument for any of my other positions. Honestly, would you not do anything if someone tried having sex in your car? Uber has no policy prohibiting it and they are paying you. How about piling in 5 people and demanding you drive, not getting out (until forced at gunpoint that is)? How about badmouthing you because they passed out without giving you an address and you called the cops because you couldn't revive her? How about leaving trash in your vehicle? Turning your radio volume up distractingly loud? My point being that yes, as the owner of your vehicle, you have the final say as to what goes on inside of it. Uber is not responsible for these behaviors, the individuals are.


So we have started this conversation with your gripes about Uber policies and have switched to issues with driving drunk passengers. THEN STOP DRIVING AFTER 11 PM and 90% of those issues disappear.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> It
> 
> So we have started this conversation with your gripes about Uber policies and have switched to issues with driving drunk passengers. THEN STOP DRIVING AFTER 11 PM and 90% of those issues disappear.


No, you are wrong yet again. The conversation started between us about the split among contempt for pax vs. for Uber. You falsely contend that 90% of what is wrong is directly to do with Uber policy, not any individual pax. I have thoroughly thrashed your argument with examples, and now you try to minimize it to drunk people. I never said that I don't blame Uber for anything; if you read through my posts, I am highly critical of Uber and their policies, however, I don't believe in putting blame where it doesn't belong. I drive when I think I can make the most money. Does that mean that drunks should be able to do anything they want in my car? Hell no! There are criminal charges associated with drunken people who can't control themselves as well there should be because getting drunk is an individual choice. If you can't handle your alcohol, you need to be prepared to deal with the consequences of your actions. Being drunk does not justify bad behavior.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> No, you are wrong yet again. The conversation started between us about the split among contempt for pax vs. for Uber. You falsely contend that 90% of what is wrong is directly to do with Uber policy, not any individual pax. I have thoroughly thrashed your argument with examples, and now you try to minimize it to drunk people. I never said that I don't blame Uber for anything; if you read through my posts, I am highly critical of Uber and their policies, however, I don't believe in putting blame where it doesn't belong. I drive when I think I can make the most money. Does that mean that drunks should be able to do anything they want in my car? Hell no! There are criminal charges associated with drunken people who can't control themselves as well there should be because getting drunk is an individual choice. If you can't handle your alcohol, you need to be prepared to deal with the consequences of your actions. Being drunk does not justify bad behavior.


When your examples are drunk people of course I minimize it to drunk people. Do I condone the actions of drunk people? No. But you reap what you sow. You put yourself at risk and your vehicle at risk to make the most money. Deal with it or don't drive those hours. You chose the profession. You chose to turn your car into a taxi. You chose to play by Uber's rules. If you can't handle it, change your job, don't blame the pax.

Even if all of your passengers were perfect, you will still be angry because of Uber's policies.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> When your examples are drunk people of course I minimize it to drunk people. Do I condone the actions of drunk people? No. But you reap what you sow. You put yourself at risk and your vehicle at risk to make the most money. Deal with it or don't drive those hours. You chose the profession. You chose to turn your car into a taxi. You chose to play by Uber's rules. If you can't handle it, change your job, don't blame the pax.
> 
> Even if all of your passengers were perfect, you will still be angry because of Uber's policies.


At what point did i say all of my examples were of drunk people? You know what happens when you ass-ume, don't you?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I tell them that uber pays for gas, insurance, bottled water, phone data, car washes and parking tickets.
> The 20% tip that's included is paying for lunch specials in Sugarfish and Mastro's.
> 
> I can also use my 5 stars for vacations in world class 5 star exotic resorts.
> ...


This was the best post ever lol. Why would I lie to a rider if I feel the conditions aren't fair? Since I can't call a supervisor (or anyone lol) the only way to make your complaints heard is through the riders. And as of late, more and more riders are saying to me (before I say to them) "I heard you guys aren't treated too well" (actually first the female riders tell me the president of the company is a jerk). I'm glad the word is getting out there how it's inpossible to make a living, never mind 5k per week


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Are you really this stupid? How do you find your way to work? Who gave you a drivers license?
> 
> Where did I proclaim Uber controls human behavior? Just show us all where. Let me save ya the search time. You can't. Ya made it up because yer a **** wit. Yup ... a **** wit. And a Whitney little one at that.
> 
> ...


First, you defended UberBlackLA's position, he contended that 90% of everything wrong with the pax was caused by Uber's policies. Maybe you haven't done the 3000 plus rides that I have, maybe you don't drink the hours I have. I will tell you that my experiences with pax aren't the worst that have been posted on here. The fact that you resorted to name calling shows that you have a pretty weak position to begin with. I do not drive for Uber anymore, they deactivated my account for acceptance rating below 85%, so I am currently taking them through the arbitration process. By your post, you seem to have a lot of deep problems, tell me, were you bullied as a child?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> First, you defended UberBlackLA's position, he contended that 90% of everything wrong with the pax was caused by Uber's policies. Maybe you haven't done the 3000 plus rides that I have, maybe you don't drink the hours I have. I will tell you that my experiences with pax aren't the worst that have been posted on here. The fact that you resorted to name calling shows that you have a pretty weak position to begin with. I do not drive for Uber anymore, they deactivated my account for acceptance rating below 85%, so I am currently taking them through the arbitration process. By your post, you seem to have a lot of deep problems, tell me, were you bullied as a child?


Haha, let's be fair. What I said was if you dont like the problems associated with drunk passengers, then don't drive after 11 PM and 90% of the drunk problems will go away. You are not getting airport runs after 11PM, you are not getting business meetings, you are not getting light drinkers at dinner, you are not getting shoppers, you are trolling for drunks. Period. But you said the money you make driving drunk passengers is the reason you do it. You have two choices, accept the money you make as compensation for dealing with the drunks or don't drive late nights. Pretty simple.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So you really believe that?


Yes.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I generally ask the PAX if they've used Uber much in the past and how did they discover Uber. When i asked that, I'm mostly trying to gauge the popularity of Uber and try to get an idea of how it's growing (or not) This information helps give me a better outlook of the future.
When I'm ASKED, i respond with how i think Uber was a great idea and how i do like driving and meeting new people. I've been asked more then once if it was worth it and my response is, BARELY. If Uber finds some way to take a bigger cut of the pie, this gig will no longer be worth it to me even though i am only part time.
Which brings me to the full time drivers. If you're not in a busy metropolitan area, i don't know how you do this full time. It must be stressful for those working in the suburbs wondering how long they'll have to drive to make their desired amount. For me, when i get tired or bored i just go home and try again later in the day or the next day. There's no pressure of an expected dollar amount.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I generally ask the PAX if they've used Uber much in the past and how did they discover Uber. When i asked that, I'm mostly trying to gauge the popularity of Uber and try to get an idea of how it's growing (or not) This information helps give me a better outlook of the future.
> When I'm ASKED, i respond with how i think Uber was a great idea and how i do like driving and meeting new people. I've been asked more then once if it was worth it and my response is, BARELY. If Uber finds some way to take a bigger cut of the pie, this gig will no longer be worth it to me even though i am only part time.
> Which brings me to the full time drivers. If you're not in a busy metropolitan area, i don't know how you do this full time. It must be stressful for those working in the suburbs wondering how long they'll have to drive to make their desired amount. For me, when i get tired or bored i just go home and try again later in the day or the next day. There's no pressure of an expected dollar amount.


Good post. I pretty much say the same thing. It's a great idea, but Uber doesn't care about their drivers. Pretty much the same thing the riders already know


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> First, you defended UberBlackLA's position, he contended that 90% of everything wrong with the pax was caused by Uber's policies. Maybe you haven't done the 3000 plus rides that I have, maybe you don't drink the hours I have. I will tell you that my experiences with pax aren't the worst that have been posted on here. The fact that you resorted to name calling shows that you have a pretty weak position to begin with. I do not drive for Uber anymore, they deactivated my account for acceptance rating below 85%, so I am currently taking them through the arbitration process. By your post, you seem to have a lot of deep problems, tell me, were you bullied as a child?


You might want to go back and re read the posts and their sequences.
Not only did I not defend uberblackla's post, I even made a smart assed remark to him about his post and told him he might want to look into what he claimed.

It's printed right there...so why did you lie about it? Which leads me to my next point....

You can't even be truthful here, why would I believe what you claim about your deactivation?

Working on your honesty would help you more than anything.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Yes.


That's sad. What it means is other people determine how you treat others. Which just isn't true.

But if it works for you...carry on. But I wouldn't advertise it.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Haha, let's be fair. What I said was if you dont like the problems associated with drunk passengers, then don't drive after 11 PM and 90% of the drunk problems will go away. You are not getting airport runs after 11PM, you are not getting business meetings, you are not getting light drinkers at dinner, you are not getting shoppers, you are trolling for drunks. Period. But you said the money you make driving drunk passengers is the reason you do it. You have two choices, accept the money you make as compensation for dealing with the drunks or don't drive late nights. Pretty simple.


Actually, airport runs out here happen sometimes until 2AM, nashville is a central location, lots of flights coming through, and lots of flight delays, so people get in late and don't want to wake someone up to come get them. Aside from that you were putting almost evenhanded else on uber such as rude pax, wait times, etc, and i busted you on all of your contentions. Go live in Venezuela or Cuba where they only believe in a collective, not individuals.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I generally ask the PAX if they've used Uber much in the past and how did they discover Uber. When i asked that, I'm mostly trying to gauge the popularity of Uber and try to get an idea of how it's growing (or not) This information helps give me a better outlook of the future.
> When I'm ASKED, i respond with how i think Uber was a great idea and how i do like driving and meeting new people. I've been asked more then once if it was worth it and my response is, BARELY. If Uber finds some way to take a bigger cut of the pie, this gig will no longer be worth it to me even though i am only part time.
> Which brings me to the full time drivers. If you're not in a busy metropolitan area, i don't know how you do this full time. It must be stressful for those working in the suburbs wondering how long they'll have to drive to make their desired amount. For me, when i get tired or bored i just go home and try again later in the day or the next day. There's no pressure of an expected dollar amount.


 working for lyft (not yet uber) works much better for me parttime. like you said when you get tired or bored you call it a day.. same here. I don't mind dealing with drunks when i'm driving the cab, because 1 I don't have to worry about getting rated 2. the tips are usually super awesome. I can see how others (especially driving uber/lyft) would find it trying...


----------

